# New Build, more issues



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

Been having multiple BSOD problems with the new build, pretty sure it's a crappy Win 10 download/install.  I find corrupted files, fix em then a little while later I start having BSODs again.  Testing components, removed the M.2 drive and hooked up the old HDD which used the same Media Creation Tool ISO thumb drive I created, all appeared to be running well until I woke it up this morning and immediately had a BSOD.  Okay, switched out the RAM with some (better) RAM I had to test that, saw nothing yet but there's still time until I had an epiphany, re-install the M.2 drive, load Linux on the M.2 drive, the let it run for days.  If I still get failures then there's a hardware issue, if not then my suspicions are confirmed and I have a bad Windows install. 
Oh and I've already tried a fresh Windows install, same thumb drive, didn't help.  Made sure ALL of my drivers were up to date, nope, no help there either.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 1, 2019)

Gee.


----------



## night_son (Nov 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Been having multiple BSOD problems with the new build, pretty sure it's a crappy Win 10 download/install.  I find corrupted files, fix em then a little while later I start having BSODs again.  Testing components, removed the M.2 drive and hooked up the old HDD which used the same Media Creation Tool ISO thumb drive I created, all appeared to be running well until I woke it up this morning and immediately had a BSOD.  Okay, switched out the RAM with some (better) RAM I had to test that, saw nothing yet but there's still time until I had an epiphany, re-install the M.2 drive, load Linux on the M.2 drive, the let it run for days.  If I still get failures then there's a hardware issue, if not then my suspicions are confirmed and I have a bad Windows install.
> Oh and I've already tried a fresh Windows install, same thumb drive, didn't help.  Made sure ALL of my drivers were up to date, nope, no help there either.



This is a custom built PC? What power supply are you running? What version of Win 10? Do you have a power hungry video card? Motherboard, CPU and the like all compatible? Have you tried different monitors?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

night_son said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Been having multiple BSOD problems with the new build, pretty sure it's a crappy Win 10 download/install.  I find corrupted files, fix em then a little while later I start having BSODs again.  Testing components, removed the M.2 drive and hooked up the old HDD which used the same Media Creation Tool ISO thumb drive I created, all appeared to be running well until I woke it up this morning and immediately had a BSOD.  Okay, switched out the RAM with some (better) RAM I had to test that, saw nothing yet but there's still time until I had an epiphany, re-install the M.2 drive, load Linux on the M.2 drive, the let it run for days.  If I still get failures then there's a hardware issue, if not then my suspicions are confirmed and I have a bad Windows install.
> ...


Custom build, all my components are specifically matched for the build and while not high end are at least mid range components.  I've already tried two different GPUs, one Radeon, one EVGA gForce so I know it's not them.  The Roswill HIVE 850 PSU could power a Abrams tank.........  And it's working fine.
Basically it's at the point where it's either the mobo or a crappy Windows install, so far it's looking like a crappy Windows install but I want to make absolutely sure so the Linux will run for a few days, if it doesn't crap out then I know it's a software problem with Windows.


----------



## Maxdeath (Nov 1, 2019)

Making a few assumptions.
Power supply has been checked and is supplying the proper power. Checked with volt meter.
Memory has been run and checked just not replaced.
Cooling for cpu appropriate.
I would jump to a bad copy of Wnidows. Windows at its best is problematic. One small portion not perfect can cause crashes.


----------



## Fueri (Nov 1, 2019)

Reflash the bios?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> Making a few assumptions.
> Power supply has been checked and is supplying the proper power. Checked with volt meter.
> Memory has been run and checked just not replaced.
> Cooling for cpu appropriate.
> I would jump to a bad copy of Wnidows. Windows at its best is problematic. One small portion not perfect can cause crashes.


Yup, all done, all checked.  Pretty sure something is corrupting the Windows download but I'm making sure just in case which is why I'm now running Linux Mint.  This has been going on for a while, first thought was GPU, that wasn't it, checked the PSU, working perfectly, then suspected the M.2 drive, again when I pulled it and ran off the old HDD (Windows installed using the same thumb drive) still having BSODs.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

Fueri said:


> Reflash the bios?


Bios is up to date no need to re-flash just yet.  If Mint crashes then I'll try that next before having to deal with RMAing the mobo.


----------



## Tax Man (Nov 1, 2019)

Windows 10 sucks! I would say the program is defective.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 1, 2019)

It can't hurt to format the drive the OS will be on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> It can't hurt to format the drive the OS will be on.


Thanks but already been done.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> Windows 10 sucks! I would say the program is defective.


If you say so.........  Obviously you don't know how to configure it so it doesn't suck.  Besides, try playing Windows based games on a Linux machine......  Ain't gonna work.  This is my gamer.


----------



## Tax Man (Nov 1, 2019)

I am one who likes DOS and run XP for my other uses.


----------



## CWayne (Nov 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Making a few assumptions.
> ...


When you ran your partition manager, did you do a sector check?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

CWayne said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


Yes.  I even ran DISM restore health and sfc /scannow a few times.  Said everything was fixed then it would start all over again.
I even tried to install my old Win 7 via the install disc, it would get to the language select and neither my mouse or keyboard would work, apparently the USB drivers weren't there.
If it turns out that the Media Creation thumb drive which I've used on about 4 different machines has corrupted then I can make a new one and try it, if the problem still persists then I'll contact MS support for a possible install disc.  That is as long as the Linux I have on it doesn't crash telling me it's the mobo.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> I am one who likes DOS and run XP for my other uses.


Everyone has their favorites.


----------



## CWayne (Nov 1, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm going to assume you have opened the device manager and all the drivers are working.

You've probably also done a google search, but I'll post a link to what I found on new windows builds.

Windows 10 Blue Screen of Death – You Can Quickly Fix It

Good luck.  I'd be interested in hearing what you end up with as a final solution.

I've been thinking of building a gamer system but the only real experience I have with the m.2 drive is the upgrade to my wife's Dell system.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2019)

CWayne said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...


Done it at least fifteen times........  and yup, been to that site and many others a few times, followed all the instructions and nope, nothing stuck, problem continued.  That's why I'm thinking something in the Win 10 core is corrupted and won't fix unless I use a new Media Creation Tool or a legal MS disc.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2019)

Rebooted back to the HDD (Win 10) yesterday to check out some things I had just thought about.  Ended up updating more drivers plus a couple of other maintenance items, it's been running since yesterday without a BSOD.  The HDD BSOD from a few days back could have been due to out of date or bad drivers that I missed the first time also it's is entirely possible the M.2 drive is indeed bad.  Might clone the HDD to the M.2 and see what happens.  
In my checking there was something I hadn't done, I have Speccy loaded and ran it to check sensors, it was telling me all 6 cores were running at 80 C.........  No friggin way, the fans would be going nuts and I'd have a sunburn on the right side of my face.........  
Figured Speccy wasn't reading it correctly, bad sensors or incorrect target readings, investigated online and sure enough that was the typical consensus.  Loaded HWiNFO64, an obviously much better package and everything is reading correctly and well within normal parameters.  
By the way, HWiNFO64 has a free version which I used and a paid Pro version if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2019)

One of the things I noticed was when the HDD had the BSOD a few days back it was after playing some games on Steam, the drivers/etc that needed upgrading were all gaming related, C++ etc.  I'll continue to run it in Win 10 and see what happens.  With any luck I may have discovered what the problem was, more research is indicating M.2 drive controllers definitely can have some issues.  Apparently the Intel controllers are fine but the Marvel controllers can be unstable, mine's probably hooked up to a Marvel controller.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 4, 2019)

I got an 10 year old "Bundle" with everything included. Installed it, and everything runs fine. 29 €.
There is a Phenom II X4 940 on the board and I have very high temps, as well. But they don´t increase when I turn on prime95. A sensor issue, I expect, es nothing happened during the 100 % stress test for several minutes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> I got an 10 year old "Bundle" with everything included. Installed it, and everything runs fine. 29 €.
> There is a Phenom II X4 940 on the board and I have very high temps, as well. But they don´t increase when I turn on prime95. A sensor issue, I expect, es nothing happened during the 100 % stress test for several minutes.


What I was reading is Intel then AMD got sloppy and stayed sloppy with the CPU sensors even removing some for whatever reason.  
Like I said I was using Speccy but it doesn't read CPU temps correctly and HWinFO64 is supposed to be programed to correctly read CPU temps.  My readings after installing the latter dropped considerably.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I got an 10 year old "Bundle" with everything included. Installed it, and everything runs fine. 29 €.
> ...


I have the same high temps in Bios. Already changed the paste, not better. I am going to get another fan next.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Just remember you have a better than even chance it's the sensors and that the CPU is running at normal temps.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 5, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


On the other hand, the performance is not so good. Other systems with comparable hardware have signifiantly more performance.

I scored P4 209 in 3DMark 11 Performance


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 6, 2019)

I figured out it must have to do with the temperatures. I am getting another cooler soon.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> I figured out it must have to do with the temperatures. I am getting another cooler soon.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 8, 2019)

So the problem is solved. There is a bug in the Bios and it delivers higher voltage than displayed. So the Bios said 1,35V but in fact it was 1,46V and that resulted in the high temps. I set 1,25V and it works fine with insanely lower temps. But they are still higher than expected, the mounted cooler is also not appropriate for this CPU but for now it works.
The Phenom II is quite powerful, even V Rally 4 runs, it stutters below 50 FPS but I will get a new cooler and OC a bit, the 3 Ghz Phenom II has a good reach of play and it will be 3,4 or 3,5 Ghz without any problems or "attrition". Then I can reach constant 60+ FPS.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 8, 2019)

So, lets make a raw breakdown.

My second last CPU (I am ignoring my Q6600 PC, as it was bought as a refurbished PC) was a A10 5800K. The price was 120 € plus 50 € for the MB (both new) and although it has 4x3,8 Ghz, it is only 13 % faster than the Phenom II X4 940 (4x3Ghz), which costed 29 € (GPU and RAM was included but I don´t use them and put it on another MB). Plus I had to undervolt and underclock this thing due to heat issues. The one before that was a Phenom II X4 965 by the way. Then a Athlon X2 6000+, 4800+, Sempron 3200, ect.

My last CPU was a FX 8350 and it costed 110 € plus 100 for the MB (both second hand). Although it has 8x4 Ghz, it is only 37 % faster than the Phenom.

As I am not really obsessed with new games, I consider to make this the new PC for a while, so I can put the old MB back into the case. I only would need a new PSU, a case and some cables.

A whole PC for 29 € (32$):


----------

